# scart to vga cable



## Analogue Man (Jan 10, 2008)

Would a scart to vga cable connect my DVD player to my LCD computer monitor? I.e., would I get a picture.

Many thanks.


----------



## nakquada (Apr 30, 2008)

Yes indeed it would, but the quality loss is unavoidable. What size is your LCD?


----------



## Analogue Man (Jan 10, 2008)

Many thanks for your reply Nakquada? The actual screen size, i.e the glass panel itself is 16.5 inches by 10 inches.


----------

